

NSA spy scandal: Turnbull, Ludlam demand answers - peterpathname
http://delimiter.com.au/2013/06/08/nsa-spy-scandal-turnbull-ludlam-demand-answers/

======
peterpathname
" ... it has been alleged that foreign-owned data hosted by US Internet
companies has lesser protection than data belonging to US citizens.”

